#  > The FaaDoO Engineer's Lounge >  > Chit-Chat/Share your interests, hobbies etc/FaaDoO Engineers ke Kisse!! >  >  How to solve rubik cube?

## sreekanthzipsy

a pdf to learn how to solve the rubik cube............. :D: 





  Similar Threads: problem solve sites Help to solve JSP errors L-CUBE INNOVATIVE SOLUTIONS  Placement Papers,Placement Process and Criteria,Company Profile Please help me to solve  the following problem..... Solve problem of Capacitor

----------


## dimpysingh

It has been really difficult to sove teh rubik cube..

----------

